# Where do u buy the bells, to use as sign for toilet?



## emma.b (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi every1,

I've heard a few people talk about bells, used by pup/dog to ring when they need to use toilet.Where do youget them from and what are they called...training bells? 

Lol i'm thinking i might get some to train layla to use.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We just tied christmas decoration bells on ribbons! They sell "official" dog potty bells at pet stores and places that sell pet products.


----------



## emma.b (Apr 3, 2012)

ah cheap and cheerful, i like it =D

Don't suppose you have tips on how to start the process?

She's not doing to bad with her toileting, she goes out every couple of hours and does her business. But i noticed her stood at the door today, so i let her out and she went straight out to potty, brilliant, but i dont want to miss it if i'm in another room, or havent got my eyes on her. 

Thanks =)


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We taught Hamilton "touch" with our hands - say "touch", touch palm of hand to dog's nose, reward - then used "touch" with other objects. Then had him "touch" the bell before we went outside. He still doesn't have bladder control, so he will sometimes ring it when he needs to pee, and will ring it when he needs to poop. At this point (and really, forever) the onus is still on us to ensure the he goes out frequently enough. There are times, however, that he just went out and I think he's done and he'll ring the bell, we go out again, and he immediately goes - so he definitely has some understanding of what it's for and when to use it.


----------



## Ramie (Nov 16, 2010)

I picked one up at Wal-Mart. You also get small bags with it to use when you go on walks to clean up after you dog.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Hambonez is absolutely correct. You have to each the "touch" behavior first. Then, after you get the dog to touch the bells, you teach the "signal" behavior, which is to RING the bells - that often follows very quickly or even at the same time as the "touch". The latter can also be taught as a separate trick called "Ring the Bells". 

The behavior you are aiming for is actually a COMBINATION of TWO simpler ones: the "housetraining" behavior('I need to go outside now') and the specific "signal" behavior or trick ('ring the bells'). Combinations like that may be called 'closed loop behaviors' or 'complex sequence behaviors' or just "complex behaviors'. 

One way to teach complex behaviors is to break the behavior down into its simpler component parts and teach each part separately, then combine the parts. This is called 'foward shaping' - or just 'shaping' - when the combination is in the sequence that you actually want it to occur. You can also combine an already learned _complex_ behavior with a new simple one, or even combine two already learned complex behaviors in to an even more complex one. Shaping is used a lot in things like formal obedience, agility, trick training and the like.

Guess what - YOU are learning how to be a dog trainer :clap2:


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't see bells in either of those places, we did find "bear bells" in the camping section. We didn't end up training Caeda to the bell though, we very quickly noticed she would go to the door and do a little whine, no bell necessary.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Craft section, usually. But I've noticed a lot of pet supply companies have picked up on the trend so it's probably easier to find them now.


----------



## RegiaPutri (Mar 31, 2012)

I got mine from petsmart, on the birds aisle.


----------

